# Utilisation à l'étranger? Jailbreak?



## jf6309 (20 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour, je me pause une question sur l'utilisation d'un Ipad à l'étranger. Je voudrais par exemple lors de mes voyages en France l'utiliser en 3G avec Orange. Mais ils ne veulent pas me vendre de carte micro-SIM car je n'ai pas de compte bancaire en France. Avec ma carte SIM de Rogers du Canada je vais surement avoir à payer des frais. Est-ce qu'un jailbreak pourrais m'aider? En fait la même question pourrais être intéressante pour mon Iphone. Merci pour votre expérience.


----------



## GeorgeBT (21 Juillet 2010)

T'est pas obligé de prendre un forfait, sauf si la durée de voyage  est considérable,
plusieurs options si non, et tu peut acheter ça directement dans un Apple Store, personnellement j'ai pas pu trouver une micro sim chez Orange  ou Sfr(rupture de stock) mais chez Apple Store c'est bon.

http://www.sfr.fr/mobile/ipad.jspe
http://www.orange.fr/bin/frame.cgi?u=http://www.ipad.orange.fr/


----------



## jf6309 (21 Juillet 2010)

Ok pour la carte, mais si je veux avoir un forfait 3G, car j'y suis pour 1 ou 2 semaine et je veux avoir accès à internet et maps en tout temps?

merci


----------



## GeorgeBT (21 Juillet 2010)

Quelqu'un d'autre peut te renseigner sur le moyen de payement pour les forfaits, (sauf si t'as un ami qui peut te rendre service pour l'acquisition, en cas de demande de compte bancaire français à l'ouverture)
Et si tu compte utiliser  maps avec se type de forfait  tu va te trouver rapidement limite au niveau de débit.


----------



## jf6309 (27 Juillet 2010)

en fait si tu utilise offmaps tu download les cartes en avances et tu utilise seulement le GPS donc pas de frais. C'est que de l'hotel ca coute environs 30 euro par semaine pour wifi et tu as acces seulement là. c'est plus pratique d'avoir acces partout quand tu voyage. Je me demande avec ma SIM de rogers au canada et un jailbreak si je pourrais m'abonner avec orange.


----------

